# Caboose Wanted ...



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Morning All,

I wanted to post this in the "Wanted Classifieds" but am not a 1st Class Member so hope this is okay.

I have a Piko Mogul and 2 X Piko "SR road name Vintage American Passenger Cars". I am looking for one of two things, either:

A. Someone wanting to part with a "suitable Caboose", or
B. Someone who makes a Caboose for the SR Railroad in the appropriate scale.

My preference would be to find an old Caboose that needs a "good home" for me to "rebuild, refurbish" to suit what I have and need it for.

This is what I want the Caboose to match:

http://www.onlytrains.com/model/trains/1038618.html

This is the style of Caboose I think I need:

http://www.onlytrains.com/model/trains/1038623.html

Anyone with a Caboose (similar to the above) that they want to part with or no of anyone who has one please PM or email me at [email protected]

I am not overly concerned by the condition, so long as it has all the parts and isn't in a million pieces


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

WB457

I think that your best bet would be to buy the Santa Fe and strip off the lettering. The overall colors look like a match for the Southern coach. Stan Cedarleaf can make suitable Southern decals. His ad is at the top of this page.

A little history. That car has been made by LGB and PIKO lettered and painted for many different railroads, both narrow gauge and standard gauge. The prototype ran on a short branch line off the Rio Grande narrow gauge mainline between Durango and Alamosa. The spur connected Pagosa Springs with the mainline in southern Colorado. 

Chuck


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chuck,

Thanks for info especially that pertaining to Stan Cedarleaf and decals.

What I was hoping to do was to find a "used caboose" that I could try my hand at painting and so forth and not have to so concerned about the possibility of messing it up and (perhaps) wasting my money so much.

If I am unable to locate a "used caboose" then I may have to bite the bullet and buy the one in the picture then keep my fingers crossed that I can do a good enough job of the painting and decals.

I can also tell you that the actual color of the SR Carriages is a MUCH brighter green than shown in the picture posted. The Green that I am looking for is more along the lines of that which is depicted above. Therefore, I may well be looking at repainting (and decaling) all of my cars at any rate.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

WB457

You can probably get a Bachmann combine for about half the cost of the Piko. You would have to build the cupola. I bought a Bachmann coach at Caboose hobbies, in Denver, this past spring for about $60.

The Bachmann and LGB/Piko cars work well together. 

Chuck

Here is a picture of the Bachmann Combine with Stan's decals:










LGB (yellow) and Bachmann (Maroon) passenger cars:










LGB mogul pulling Bachmann and LGB cars:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

WB,

I agree with Chuck about using a new or used Bachmann combine and then building your own cupola for the top. You should be able to find a Bachmann combine on eBay or some online source. They are plentiful and not expensive. Even try a swap meet at a local train show in your area. 

I know this store is on the opposite coast from your location, but quite a few of us go to this guy for hard to find items at remarkable prices. Call Hans at Gold Coast Station. Either Ventura, CA or Tehachapi, CA.
http://www.goldcoaststation.net/index.html

Good luck.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

WB457

See if your local library can get the following book on inter library loan: RIO GRANDE NARROW GAUGE VARNISH, by Herbert Danneman (Colorado Rail Annual No. 25). It is published by the Colorado Railroad Museum in Golden, Colorado. Pages 111-113 have the history, drawings, and a photograph of #215. It started out as a coach (#20) in 1879. The cupola was added at the request of the conductor on the Pagosa Springs Branch in 1928. In 1941 the cupola was removed. 

It is now a concession car on the D&SNG railroad in Durango, Colorado.

Chuck


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks gents and am going to take a look at the site you suggested Gary. Don't really care if he is on the other side of the country, not if he has something that will work for me


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Wom,

Delton Trains produced a drovers caboose, looks to be about the same size as the Piko unit you'd like to model ($50-80.00 on eBay typically) sometimes you can find new shells for $10.00 or so... Bachman, LGB, Delton coaches are longer cars. A Kalamzoo combine would work too (saw one on eBay for $17.50).

Michael


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Michael,

Thanks for the pointers to the manufacturers, some of which I have not heard of before. As for buying on evil bay, that is something I wont do, regardless of the price, but at least now I have a better idea of where and what to look for.


----------

